# WOTW Martian Fighting Machine.



## Langy (Jan 10, 2010)

here's a few piccys of my latest project,

the comet minatures 'Martian Fighting Machine', based upon the Jeff Wayne musical version.

exuse the 'crabby pictues' , i'll take some better ones when it's finally finished.

the build has gone mainly OTB, with only a few additions, such the 'heat ray' sanded down to match the album pictures, the 'tentacle' added to the underside, and the panel lines scribed deeper to show up better when painted.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I bought that album way back in 1978 which is when it first came out I believe. It was a cool concept album and I still have it in the original vinyl in the record colletion. I didn't know anyone had made a model of the Martian war machine but that looks cool. Is it a garage kit? Keep posting pics and definitely the finished product.


----------



## Langy (Jan 10, 2010)

as far as i'm aware it was a garage kit, it's made by a company called 'comet minatures', i think my other half picked it up from www.frontiermodels.com

http://www.frontiermodels.co.uk/MARTIAN-TRIPOD-FIGHTING-MACHINE-p-16802.html


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking very nice indeed!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
My favorite machine, from my favorite album of WOTW.


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

Not wanting to hijack Langy's thread but I noticed that you both liked this version of the Martian Tripod :thumbsup:
So I thought I'd show you mine I'm working on.
That is the same kit as yours in the picture Langy (it's going to be big)


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Bought that album in the 70's as well. Then finally bought the CD. Still love it. Anyone have the DVD of the stage production?










Cool build. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Langy (Jan 10, 2010)

hi-jack away Neo, 
there's not enough info of this model on the net as it is...
i'll be following it with interest matey,  (can't see the picture though mate)

mines gone back into the 'paint shop'.. i'm not happy with the colour of the eyes. they look too dark.

as for the dvd of the stage show, i got it for crimbo, and it's stunning....well worth a few pounds of anybodys money.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

I too bought it back in the day. LOL
Great work, it's a timeless design.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

While I am a diehard, Pal, WOW fan I do like this War Machine.
If I ever get one I think I would try to replace the legs with K&S aluminum tubing.

Your kit is very good!

Max Bryant


----------

